# Got a $20 tip last night



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

It was closing time. Gave a group of guys a ride home. They were buzzed, but not drunk. One of them did have the hiccups though, so I reminded him about the wing bucket in my back window for emergencies, telling him that I was taking my girls to Universal studios in the morning and really wanted my interior to stay clean. I'm usually a pretty cordial guy, so we were rapping about the benefits of Uber and life in general. After sharing a few laughs, the client riding shotgun handed me $20 and thanked me for getting them home safely. It was a pretty good night.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Picked up 4 nice young buzzed not quite drunk folks (2 guys & 2 gals) on Saturday night. They wanted to swing through Taco Bell which was right by their house. I said no at first but they pulled out a $20 so I said sure why not but no eating in the car! They even bought me a taco. It was a pretty good night!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

corniilius said:


> *the wing bucket in my back window*


Stay Classy Anaheim!


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Stay Classy Anaheim!


At least he rinses it out between uses.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Big deal... I found a four leaf clover...


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> At least he rinses it out between uses.


So you think! Haha


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

I keep a few of them in the trunk. They get tossed if and when they get used. Better to be prepared and save my interior. sorry, not sorry.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

corniilius said:


> I keep a few of them in the trunk. They get tossed if and when they get used. Better to be prepared and save my interior. sorry, not sorry.


That's a lot of the Colonel's Chicken on the menu!


----------



## CherylC (Dec 5, 2016)

corniilius said:


> It was closing time. Gave a group of guys a ride home. They were buzzed, but not drunk. One of them did have the hiccups though, so I reminded him about the wing bucket in my back window for emergencies, telling him that I was taking my girls to Universal studios in the morning and really wanted my interior to stay clean. I'm usually a pretty cordial guy, so we were rapping about the benefits of Uber and life in general. After sharing a few laughs, the client riding shotgun handed me $20 and thanked me for getting them home safely. It was a pretty good night.


It happens! Not alot, but some pax come off that cash because they had a good day. Had one last night from a lady who gave me the condensed version of her life for 7 miles, plus she had me wait longer than 5 minutes before she got in.


----------

